# الرسالة الى ديوجنيتس .لاهوت الكلمة فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*قد لا سمع عنها كثيرون لكنها رسالة فى منتهى القوة قدمت من مسيحى مؤمن الى وثنى يدعى ديوجنيتس يتكلم عن الايمان المسيحى بكلمات قوية عزى بها معظم الدارسين لها لمدرسة الاسكندرية اللاهوتية  
الكاتب غير معروف على وجه الدقة الى انه اعطوا فكر هذا الرسالة الى المدرسة السكندرية اللاهوتية وخصوصا  القديس اكليمندس السكندرى او احد تلاميذ مدرسته وهناك من نسبها لهيبوليتس الرومانى
وقد ادرجها القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى تحت قائمة كتابات الاباء الرسوليين فى فى كتابه نظرة عامة فى علم الباترولوجى 
وايضا فى معجم المصطلحات الكنسية تحت عنوان الاباء الرسوليين
* *يظن أن القديس ساويرس البطريك  الأنطاكى (465 – 538 م) هو أول من استخدام عبارة "الآباء الرسوليين". أما  الاستخدام الحديث للاسم فكان على يد كوتليية J.B. Cotelier الذى نشر بعض  كتاباتهم في باريس سنة 1672م. ومنذ ذلك الوقت نشطت دراسة كتابات هؤلاء  الآباء حتى كان القرن العشرين حين كانت الطفرة الكبرى في دراسة كتابات  هؤلاء الآباء. و"الآباء الرسولين" هم الكتاب الكنسيون الذين عاشوا فيما بين  القرن الأول للميلاد والقرن الثانى، وكان لهم صلة بآبائنا الرسل القديسين  وتتلمذوا عليهم وسمعوا تعاليمهم، أو الذين تتلمذوا على تلاميذ الرسل وسمعوا  تعاليمهم المتناقلة عنهم، وعاشوا في الفترة التى أعقبت مباشرة أولئك الذين  دونوا الأسفار المقدسة التى للعهد الجديد.
وفى بداية الدراسات الآبائية، كان ينضوى تحت هذا الاسم خمس كتابات هى:
1- رسائل القديس كليمندس الرومانى
2- رسائل القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكى
3- كتاب الراعى هرماس
4- رسائل القديس بوليكاريوس أسقف سميرنا
5- رسالة برنابا
ثم بعد ذلك ارتفع العدد إاى سبع كتابات بزيادة:
6- بابياس
7- الرسالة إلى ديوجنيتس Diognitus
وأما اليوم فإننا نضيف إلى هذه القائمة:
8- الديداخى التى اكتشفت عام 1883م.
9- أناشيد سليمان السريانية التى اكتشفت عام 1905م.
وإن بعضا من هذة الكتابات وجدت في  نهاية الأسفار المقدسة للعهد الجديد. فمثلا راعى هرماس، ورسالة برنابا، وجد  نصهما في المخطوطة السينائية Codex Sinaiticus. ورسالة كليمندس الرومانى  الأولى في المخطوطة الإسكندرانية Codex Alexandrinus. وهى مخطوطات تحوى  أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه.* 

*
ويقول الكتاب نفسه عن كاتبها
**




*
*



*​*

تشرح الرسالة الايمان المستقيم بتجسد الله الكلمة كما نؤمن بيه تماما بان يسوع هو الكلمة الخالق الازلى المرسل من قبل الاب فى الجسد

**



*
*



*
*



*
*



*​*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*
**Patrum  Apostolicorum Opera, Textum ex editionibus prttstanfarimis repititum  recognovit, brevi adnotatione instruxit et in usum  pr<electionumacademicarumedidit Carolus Josephus Hefele, theologies* 

*Tubingse. 1839.*

*This little volume, as is intimated in the  title-page, is designed as a text-book for theological students. It  contains all the works of the apostolical fathers which have any claim to being regarded as genuine, viz., the epistle of Barnabas, the two epistles of Clement of Rome (the latter of which, of only eight pages, is acknowledged by all to be spurious), the seven epistles of Ignatius, the epistle of Polycarp, the anonymous epistle to Diognitus, and  the Shepherd of Hernias. In the introduction, the question of their  genuineness is discussed, at the bottom of each page are brief notes  critical and explanatory, and at the end of the volume a very good  index. Such an edition is not less adapted to ministers in general than to students.  On account of its low price it is within the reach of all; and for  ordinary reference it is more convenient than the larger edition of  Cotelerius, while at the same time it presents a better text*
*CHRISTIAN REVIEW VOLUME V* *,p479*​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يوليو 2011)

*ممكن تقرا نص الرسالة كاملا حسب ANTE-NIECENE FATHERS 
الكتاب العربى المترجم للرسالة هو من اصدار مركز اكثوس القبطى للدراسات الابائية والكتاب متوفر فى المكتبات المسيحية   
*


----------



## coptic eagle (6 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أغسطس 2011)

الحقيقة أنا  فى تمزق وضيق  بين رغبتى فى حيازة نصوص كتب عظيمة رائعة للتراث المسيحى الثرى فيما يختص بالعقيدة وكتابات الاباء الاوائل من جهه 
و الارتباط والالتزام حقوق الملكية الفكرية وحقوق النشر من جهه أخرى وأصلى الى الرب بسرعة حل هذه الاشكالية التصالبية


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أغسطس 2011)

*ElectericCurrent

عزيزي ، لم افهم معنى كلامك ، هل تقصد حيازتك انت لهذه الكتب ؟ ام تقصد انك بالفعل حائز عليها وتريد ان تعطيها للآخر ؟
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 أغسطس 2011)

الرد على أخىMolka molkan
أعنى أتمنى أن تتاح هذه النصوص -التى أعتبرها كنوز رائعة على الانترنت 
بنصها الاصلي -أو بالانجليزية
مترجمة الى اللغة العربية على مواقعنا المسيحية العربية المضمونة
لاثراء ثقافة المسيحى الشرق أوسطى العادى بمجرد دخوله ع الانترنت
دون تكلفه عناء الذهاب للمكتبات الدينية لشراء نسخ ورقية مطبوعة لهذه الكنوز التراثية التى لا تقدر بثمن 
ولو تذكر سيادتك اننى من حوالى سنتين على نفس هذا المنتدى كنت طلبت إتاحة كتاب ((عصر المجامع))  للانبا باسيليوس مطران القدس الراحل -بنسخة  إليكترونية ع الانترنت و ع المواقع المسيحية  المضمونة والمعروفة-   مكتوبا باللغة العربية كواحد من أجمل كنوزنا الجميلة
التى بالاسف لاتزال  حبيسة المكتبات الورقية العتيقة والبيع والشراء
ضمانا لحقوق النشر والتوزيع -
أتمنى ولا زلت أمنى النفس وجود نسخة pdf
من هذا السفر البهى 
وغيره من تراثياتنا  بالللغة العربية على مواقعنا-نصوصا كاملة معتمدة
لاتاحته لقطاع أوسع   من جيل شباب الانترنت بأقل جهد ممكن
دامت محبتكم ودامت نعمة الله عليكم تؤيدكم وتؤازركم
تقبلوا محبتى الممزوجة بالامتنان والاحترام


----------



## apostle.paul (5 أغسطس 2011)

*الكتاب اللى انا قريته واقتبست منه موجود على النت من الموقع الناشر ليها رسميا انا حملته منها وقريته وعملت الموضوع من خلاله 
الرسالة قرتها فى نصها الانجليزى من موسوعة الاباء وعجبتنى جدا وقعدت فترة ونسيتها ولما لاقيت نسخة عربية مترجة ليها الرسالة نزلتها علشان نرجع تانى تراث ابائنا اللى دافعوا عن ايمانا واقدم لغير المؤمنين ايمان الكنيسة الجامعة بانه هو هو ايمان كنيستنا اليوم 

*


----------

